
How the World Cup distracts from major news stories - qqn
https://www.theguardian.com/football/2018/jun/16/world-cup-russia-saudi-arabia-news
======
qqn
"Russia raised its retirement age, Saudi-led troops attacked in Yemen and Iran
arrested a human rights lawyer – all while their teams were playing soccer."

